# Die Anwendung des Filters ergibt kein Resultat



## robat2oo6 (28. März 2010)

Hey ho,
Ich hab eine Figur (ein Herz) , welches aus vielen Pfaden besteht die ich gruppiert habe.

Über der Ebene hab ich eine weitere Ebene. Diese obere will ich nutzen um Inhalt von der untern zu löschen. 
Macht man ja mit dem Pfadfinder

Doch das klappt nicht. Iich wähle beide Ebenen aus und dann kommt folgende Meldung:
"Die Anwendung des Filters ergibt kein Resultat. Wählen Sie bitte zwei sich überlappende Pfade aus"

Hab jetzt erst sei einer Woche Illu, kann mir bitte einer helfen?

Gibts bei Illustartor auch Masken wie bei Photoshop? Finde keine Maskenoption!

Hier der downloadlink der Datei.

http://www.materialordner.de/Axoq0VpQiX7IjPiCR6wWqeHzLzWI9Uez.html

MfG


----------



## smileyml (28. März 2010)

Also wenn du es so machst, wie du es hier beschreibst, dann sollte auch etwas funktionieren.
So zumindest bei mir.

Die Frage ist aber vielleicht eher was genau passieren soll?!
Darüber hinaus gibt es z.B. Schnittmasken und auch andere Anwendungsbereiche für Masken, aber grundsätzlich nutzt man die Masken in AI etwas anders als in PS.

Grüße Marco

PS: Vor allem frage ich mich noch was "Filter" und Pathfinder in deinem Zusammenhang bedeuten sollen?!


----------



## robat2oo6 (28. März 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt mit Masken gelöst.
Trrotzdem danke.


----------



## smileyml (28. März 2010)

Jetzt wäre es doch noch schön für die anderen zu erfahren wie du dein Problem bewältigt hast.


----------

